# hidden messages in songs



## 001 (May 26, 2009)

1st for you I have

*Britney Spears - "If You Seek Amy" (Hidden Message)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS_Vq-NwMMs&feature=related



 *Britney Spears subliminal message*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EV4kQBDoy70

*Obama's "Thank You Satan" Song by will.i.am*

this is just the song reversed SICK SHIT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajsov1M4h50

*Obama - Yes We Can = Thank You Satan*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqALdkTArqs



*My Name Is by Eminem Reverse Backwards Lyrics*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJR_CSzWcUI

*Queen - Another One Bites The Dust Reverse*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rubPutd2rvc

*Stairway to heaven reverse message*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkwvGEyCJDI&feature=related

*subliminal message nirvana*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMCBGBLvpME


*The Beatles free as a bird hidden message*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDLyDcd1uG8


*Who shot John Lennon?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Sj8k9BI6H8


*backmasking-pokemon rap*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB4q5VcD3lQ

*The Eagles - Hotel California (Reversed Clip)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHFZRjThHs8

*Backmasking of The Beatles - Revolution 9*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is7SQO6Ws0g


*Missy Elliot - Work it (Backwards Message)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7t8jNUgpaDU


----------



## TeaTreeOil (May 26, 2009)

Yea, all the boys and all the girls are begging to F U C K me(Britney). Good song.

Wouldn't exactly call that hidden.


----------

